# net.java.games.jogl



## stewag (22. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte nochmal um Hilfe bitten.

Wenn ich folgende Zeile eingebe wird ein Fehler angezeigt:  import net.javav.games.jogl.*; 

(Ich nutzte eclispe und Jogl funktioniert inzwischen. Ich habe einige Beispiele usprobiert.)

Beim Stöbern im Internet habe ich folgenden Hinweis gefunden
-------------------
https://jogl.dev.java.net/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=227

It would be useful if the different non-api compatible versions of jogl had
distinct names. Currently all versions use 'jogl' as the basename for the jar,
native libs, ...
I believe there will be three versions in the not so distint future:
- Jogl pre JSR-231 (net.java.games.jogl)
- JSR-231 refrence implementation (javax.media.opengl)
- Jogl JSR-231 implementation (javax.media.opengl + com.sun.opengl.util)
Ideally each version would use a different basename.
....
------------------

Demnach scheint es mehrere Versionen von jogl.jar zu geben - oder ?, 
und ich habe nicht die, in der net.java.games.jogl enthalten ist.
Kann mir noch jemand sagen, wo ich die passende finde (und wie sie genau heißt)?

Stefan


----------



## stewag (23. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab das Problem inzwischen gelöst. Für  "net.java.games.jogl"
braucht man eine andere die jogl.jar-Datei. Ich habe die von September 2003 genommen.


----------

